# US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq



## rdean (Jul 29, 2014)

How the Iraq War Became a War on Christians | The American Conservative

In March 2003, on the eve of war in Iraq, Pope John Paul II dispatched Cardinal Pio Laghi, a senior Vatican diplomat, to Washington to make a final plea to Bush not to invade. Laghi, chosen for his close ties to the Bush family, outlined clearly and forcefully the Vaticans fears of what would follow an invasion: protracted war, significant casualties, violence between ethnic and religious groups, regional destabilization, and a new gulf between Christianity and Islam. The warning was not heeded.

Two weeks after the Bush-Laghi meeting, on March 19, 2003, Operation Iraqi Freedom commenced. Shortly after combat operations concluded on May 1, the real conflict began. Amid the chaos and sectarian violence that followed, *Iraqs Christians suffered severe persecution. Neither the military nor the State Department took action to protect them*.

In Iraq, ancient Christianity lies in ruins. But who cares? » 

Perhaps the crowds would have been bigger if the West had been paying attention to the* desperate pleas for help from Chaldeans and Assyrians over the past decade*.

Bush Policies Promote Global Jihad

Bush is now working with the U.N. to create a Muslim state in Kosovo.

On July 25, the U.S. Commission on International Religious Freedom held a major hearing on religious persecution in Iraq that made your stomach turn. It effectively demonstrated that *American soldiers, many of them Christians, are giving their lives and limbs to prop up a Muslim government that encourages or tolerates religious persecution against Christians.* Michael Cromartie, chairman of the group and an appointee of President Bush, said reports indicate that nearly half of Iraqs Christians have already fled the country.

'Obliterating' Iraq's Christians | OnFaith

 In 2007, Pope Benedict directly told President Bush that in Iraq, the society that was evolving would not tolerate the Christian religion. Yet, *no American policy was directed to enable this ancient group survive the religious cleansing that the invasion unleashed*.

Christian Massacres: A Result of U.S. Foreign Policy

In the wake of the U.S. invasion and occupation  which in 2007 the Congressional Budget Office estimated would cost U.S. taxpayers about $2 trillion  Christianity in Iraq might very well be fully eradicated. Reliable estimates found that about 1.4 million Christians lived in Iraq before 2003. Today, that number is less than 500,000, with some experts claiming the true figure is actually around 200,000. In all, some two-thirds of the nations Christians have already fled or been killed. 

After the United States invaded, however, everything changed. The Assyrians have survived the coming of the Persians, the Arabs, and the Turks, Chancy observed. It remains to be seen if they will survive the coming of the Americans. Unfortunately, as Chancy and countless other analysts warned, Christians did not fare well.

Businesses were seized, churches were bombed, women were raped, Sharia law was brutally enforced, and Christians, including women and children, were viciously slaughtered. Muslim extremists throughout the nation and Kurdish nationalists in northern areas  supposedly U.S. allies  all participated in the massacres and persecution. 

A year after the U.S. invasion, Chancys dire warnings had become reality.* In fact, the current policies of the Bush administration are threatening to absolutely devastate ancient and pious Christian communities whose blood will be on all our heads, he observed in late 2004, saying the American people had become accomplices in the slaughter and destruction of large segments of the worlds Christian population. *

-------------------------------------------------------

Every time I brought this up, USMB Republicans have denied it ever happened.  I've been writing about it since I first signed up for this site and still USMB Republicans call this a lie.  And look at the links, "Hudson Institutes Center for Religious Freedom" and the "American Conservative".

Even very conservative organizations no longer deny it.  Unlike USMB right wingers.  Can someone explain why they deny something that is very recent history?

And why do they insist Iraq was the Democrats war?  It wasn't.  Bush was president.  Republicans held both houses.  Remember "You are with us or with the terrorists"?  After 911, not only was it political suicide to oppose the Republicans, the majority of Americans believed Iraq was involved in the terrorist attack that brought down the WTC.

Party divisions of United States Congresses

Not only are Republicans responsible for the invasion in Iraq, they were warned what would happen to the Christians there by even the Pope and took no precautions and did nothing to help the Christians while they were being prosecuted.  That's a fact.  It's true.  It happened.  It's recent history.  USMB Republicans may deny that fact, but it is a fact.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 29, 2014)

Let the religious nuts have at it.


----------



## rdean (Jul 29, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Let the religious nuts have at it.



This guy is a huge Republican hero.


----------



## rdean (Jul 30, 2014)

A really good thread for USMB Republicans to prove I'm wrong.  Go ahead.  Prove it.  I dare you.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah it's Bush's fault.  We get it.  It's like Obama hasnt been president for 5years already.


----------



## zeke (Jul 30, 2014)

rdean said:


> A really good thread for USMB Republicans to prove I'm wrong.  Go ahead.  Prove it.  I dare you.




Not a chance. Hell the rabbit's done been here and shit the best they've got. Blame Bush.
At least the Rabbit got something right. Finally. Blame Bush. The Republican motto.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Jul 30, 2014)

> US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq



Stop trying to diminish the unique suffering and persecution experienced by the Jewish people. Choose another word to describe this event--"karma," perhaps.


----------



## editec (Jul 30, 2014)

The Christian holocaust in Asia has been going since about 750 AD.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 30, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> > US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to diminish the unique suffering and persecution experienced by the Jewish people. Choose another word to describe this event--"karma," perhaps.



Stop trying to claim only Jewish people suffered under the thumb if the Nazis.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 30, 2014)

right, bush and our military had the country somewhat stable and now that Obama is letting it go completely to hell, it's back to Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshs fault

you are so frikken transparent but gotta cover you Dear leaders ass

You should be asking  Obama why he doesn't care that Christians in Iraq are being slaughtered and persecuted under his regime...I have a clue why, he could give  a damn about them..His hearts is with the Muslim....

he screwed up everything he's touched not only here at home but the Middle East is about ready to  explode into total chaos. and he goes on vacation and rdean sits here coving his ass for him


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 30, 2014)

The US Military HAD to invade Iraq because 15 of the 19 9/11 hijackers were from Saudi Arabia.


----------



## pvsi (Jul 30, 2014)

rdean said:


> US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq


Thank Hillary Clinton who both voted to authorize invasion AND recently thanked George Bush for making her proud to be an American. Both undisputed facts and no need for all the large bold red text. see how simple that was?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 30, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > > US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq
> ...



Nobody claims that.  But anyone who denies that the Holocaust was directed primarily against Jews is lying.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2014)

When haven't Christians been persecuted? It all started when they hung Jesus on a cross and I can't remember a time when Christianity wasn't under attack some where on the planet.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 30, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



unique suffering and persecution experienced by the Jewish people ?  Other peoples, races, religions suffered the exact same persecution.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 30, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Quit.
THe Holocaust was directly primarily at Jews.  It was perpetrated by the most advanced civilized country of its time.  That makes it unique.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 30, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> > US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to diminish the unique suffering and persecution experienced by the Jewish people. Choose another word to describe this event--"karma," perhaps.



Sorry, I don't think that Jewish people have a right to claim full ownership of the word holocaust.  There are several examples in history of a certain race or tribes that have suffered a holocaust.  The natives of North and South America suffered in a holocaust like event after the Europeans conquerors invaded.

Holocaust might not aptly describe what is happening to Christians in Iraq, perhaps a  Diaspora?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 30, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > > US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq
> ...



Did the Europeans have a definite program for the systematic destruction of American Indians?  No.  Did they disarm American Indians before sending them to extermination camps?  No.
Are Christians in Iraq being targetd by the most scientifically and culturally advanced civilization of their time?  No.
Quit already.  Attempts to minimize the Holocaust are simply anti semitism in another guise.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 30, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> right, bush and our military had the country somewhat stable and now that Obama is letting it go completely to hell, it's back to Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshs fault
> 
> you are so frikken transparent but gotta cover you Dear leaders ass
> 
> ...



Right on queue, blaming Bushes Bug Out after Breaking it, on Obama.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 30, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



There's no attempt to minimalize it. There is only an attempt to factualize it. Enemies of the state were sent to work camps, death camps or executed on the spot. Early on the Nazi's would have been happy if they all left willingly but  no country wanted them.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 30, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > right, bush and our military had the country somewhat stable and now that Obama is letting it go completely to hell, it's back to Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshs fault
> ...



Bug out?  Get outta town.  Democrats couldnt wait to declare defeat and leave.  Bush won the war and left the SOFA to be negotiated by Obama, who naturally flubbed it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 30, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



Defining words in no way minimizes what happened to the European Jews during German occupation.  Websters has the Jewish Holocaust of WWII listed in the third def.  I refuse to submit to the idea that the word holocaust is to mean only the Jewish Holocaust of WWII.  Nothing anti-Semitic about it.

Holocaust - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Full Definition of HOLOCAUST

1
:  a sacrifice consumed by fire
2
:  a thorough destruction involving extensive loss of life especially through fire <a nuclear holocaust>
3
a often capitalized :  the mass slaughter of European civilians and especially Jews by the Nazis during World War II usually used with the
b :  a mass slaughter of people; especially :  genocide


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 30, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Quoting Webster=cop out.
Thanks.


----------



## Newby (Jul 30, 2014)

This is a duplicate thread started by the same poster that started this thread, wasn't one enough?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/367718-gop-helps-everyone-but-christians-and-children.html


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 30, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Nice rewrite, but it cannot be denied that president Bush Sign the SOFA in Dec. 2008 that pulled all our troops out by 2012.  Surely you remember the shoe throwing incident.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 30, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Conveniently forgetting details is the mark of the left.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 30, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



God forbid we should turn to a dictionary to determine the meaning of words. You're welcome.


----------



## Newby (Jul 30, 2014)

Obama To Iraqi Christians, U.S. Allies: ?You?re On Your Own? | The Daily Caller

Obama To Iraqi Christians, U.S. Allies: Youre On Your Own
12:03 PM 07/28/2014 
Share


Tweet


Share


Email


Print

Obama To Iraqi Christians, U.S. Allies: Youre On Your Own


Last week, members of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), who have been fighting simultaneous wars against the Iraqi Government and the Assad Regime, began marking a &#1606;, pronounced noon, and standing for Nazarenes, on the door of Christians in Mosul, Iraq, as a signal that they would be driven out or killed. NBC news reports, the last Christian may already have left, or been killed, marking the first time in around 2000 years that Christians have not been present in this ancient city.

The symbol &#1606; became a trend on Facebook and Twitter, similar to #bringbackourgirls, which was famously tweeted by Michelle Obama. *Yet there was no tweet in favor of the persecuted Iraqi Christians from the Obama team. *Instead, to add insult to injury,* while the Christians of Mosul were being driven out and murdered, the Obama administration sent a letter to Speaker John Boehner, asking that the Authorization of the Use of Force (AUMF) in Iraq be repealed. *The message to Iraqi Christians,* who have explicitly asked for military invention to save their lives, was much the same message the Obama administration has sent to others around the world, namely, Youre on your own.*

*This is not the first time that the Obama administration has worked against the clear interests of Christians persecuted by Muslim extremists,* yet it is not likely a lack of sympathy for Christians thats behind the Obama administrations indifference, either in Iraq or in Egypt. *It is an unwillingness to accept responsibility for creating the problem.* Since ISIS began vivisecting Iraq, after roughly 6 years of relative peace, and Joe Biden declaring Iraq one of the Obama administrations greatest achievements, *the hysterical reaction on the left amounts to  what else?  blaming Bush* and telling any supporter of the Iraq War, (including, presumably, an only recently repentant Hillary Clinton) to shut up.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 30, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Outright lying is a mark of the Pseudo-cons.


----------



## Newby (Jul 30, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Surely you remember the rabid calls from the left and the media (redundant, I know)throughout the entire debacle to pull our troops out much sooner than even that, including Obama.  The left would have seen it done much sooner than 2012.


----------



## rdean (Jul 30, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> right, bush and our military had the country somewhat stable and now that Obama is letting it go completely to hell, it's back to Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshs fault
> 
> you are so frikken transparent but gotta cover you Dear leaders ass
> 
> ...




Hello Ms. Nutjob.  Knock Knock.  If you read the links, you would know they are just about all gone.  Duh!  Every time I think you are acting dumb, you prove me wrong.


----------



## rdean (Jul 30, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> The US Military HAD to invade Iraq because 15 of the 19 9/11 hijackers were from Saudi Arabia.









This goes to the heart of why Republicans shouldn't be allowed anywhere near America's foreign policy.  They don't believe in learning and knowledge.  And Iraq, Afghanistan and their other failures prove bullying simply doesn't work.  That's something Russia or China is supposed to do.  Not us.

Unfortunately, bullying is the only thing Republicans think will work.  Bullying, oh, and bribery.


----------



## rdean (Jul 30, 2014)

pvsi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > US Invasion started the Christian Holocaust in Iraq
> ...



Hillary wasn't president. Nor was she part of the majority.


----------



## rdean (Jul 30, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> When haven't Christians been persecuted? It all started when they hung Jesus on a cross and I can't remember a time when Christianity wasn't under attack some where on the planet.



So what exactly are you saying?


----------



## rdean (Jul 30, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If there had been more blacks or gays, they probably would have left the Jews alone.


----------



## guno (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Sep 1, 2014)

BlindBoo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > right, bush and our military had the country somewhat stable and now that Obama is letting it go completely to hell, it's back to Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshs fault
> ...



So Iraq was a stable democracy with happy Christians when Bush left office?


----------

